
Top Russian Cybercrimes Agent Arrested on Charges of Treason - olivierlacan
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/25/world/europe/sergei-mikhailov-russian-cybercrimes-agent-arrested.html
======
olivierlacan
Of particular interest:

He was detained along with one of Russia’s leading private-sector
cybersecurity experts, Ruslan Stoyanov, the head of computer incident response
investigations at the Kaspersky Lab, which makes antivirus programs.

The company confirmed in a statement that Mr. Stoyanov had been arrested, but
said his arrest “has nothing to do with Kaspersky Lab and its operations.”

